# Birthday Sex



## janesmith (Nov 29, 2010)

I have been having the. most. amazing birthday sex......and itaintevenmybirthday. This dude was working it so good one morning, i stopped him and asked him what he did. He looked down at me with this confused look on his face, and I said "you MUST have done something you are sorry for cause you having f**** me this good in a minute". He...ugh....continued and told me he just feels like making good love to his wife. And ofcourse my heart swelled

He has been very inspired lately. From toe sucking to full body oil rubdowns. Ive been working a lot of hours and i think this is his way of saying he appreciates me. He is a man of few words. Ive been trying to think what have I dont to inspire this dude, because I want to keep doing it. We werent connecting for like...a minute for some years. I accused him of having an affair once because he wasnt having regular sex with me. It was literally 2-3 times a month and I thought that was just ridiculous. But I seem to have inspired this dude lately and all i can do is

What has your spouse done lately that has REALLY inspired you


----------



## Jasminaa (Nov 2, 2011)

a full body oil rubdown is better then sex


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Nice! I love it!

Lately, Hubs has been super affectionate and in tune with my needs.

He even stayed home from work yesterday because I was having some horrible stomach issues and he dealt with getting the youngin to school.

 We played our new video game together for 12 hours! :O LOL It's such an awesome game. He got it for me because he know I love that stuff (Game is L.A. Noire).

Last night, he held me as we fell asleep and a little while later, he woke me up and said he just needed me  We had some tender lovin.

It's just been so kick-ass lately. I am enjoying it.


----------



## janesmith (Nov 29, 2010)

that is soooo sweet, that_girl.


----------



## Noel1987 (Jan 2, 2012)

haha i love your attitude jane smith.


----------

